# Mail, Imap & Free: mot de passe sans arrêt redemandé



## Az. (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai depuis quelques mois un problème avec la configuration de mon compte free en imap pour le logiciel mail,  qui commence désormais sérieusement à m'agacer.

Régulièrement (tous les 3 à 4jours) le mot de passe m'est sans arrêt redemandé. C'est fatiguant au possible, d'autant plus que c'est le seul compte à me faire ce type de soucis, que le compte imap Gmail lui n'a aucun problème, et que tous les mots de passes sont bien conservés dans l'outil Trousseaux.

Auriez vous une piste ou dois je tirer un trait sur le compte e-mail free?

Cdt,


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2008)

y a des gens qui considerent l'email free comme un service serieux?


-----
bon après la blagounette 
le serieux 
A 90% c'est l'usuel  mollesse des liens mail- serveur de tel ou tel service

10% le reste
-fichier de gestion Mail corrompu
- trousseau  à réparer
-
comme c'est de l'imap
tu ne perds rien à tester  sur une autre session

le seul hic c'est que la demande de log,  si elle  une periodicité 3- 4 jours , reste aléatoire
-------
ps en ce qui me concerne, des années d'aides sur free me font dire ca:
 ( et cela n'engage que moi) 

je n'ai jamais consideré l'email free comme un des atouts free , je pense même que c'est un des points faibles de free ( très faible même)


----------



## ficelle (23 Septembre 2008)

en général, ça ne sert à rien d'entrer à nouveau le mot de passe, il suffit de cliquer sur le petit éclair pour reconnecter le compte et ça fonctionne.
comme le dit pascal, c'est dut à un serveur qui répond trop lentement....


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2008)

ou quand ca marche pas ( et il arrive que ca foire)

fermer Mail
et relancer

(si si)


----------



## xtyou (11 Novembre 2008)

moi aussi même erreurs, je pense que ce problème dépend du serveur de messagerie Free ou est hébergé ton compte, on doit être un sur machine particulièrement instable.


----------



## ficelle (12 Novembre 2008)

c'est pas de l'instabilité, mais de la lenteur...


----------



## corsican (21 Septembre 2010)

Encore aujourd'hui en 2010, c'est j'ai aussi le même problème. :mouais:


----------



## philverm (24 Septembre 2010)

Je confirme moi c'est toute les 5 mn qu'il me demande le mot de passe!!! Très très  pénible!!!Si quelqu'un a trouvé une solution?


----------



## edd72 (24 Septembre 2010)

Bien sûr, vous avez coché la case pour mémoriser le psswd?


----------



## Fmparis (25 Septembre 2010)

Comme cela a déjà été dit tant de fois dans d'autres topiques similaires ... essaye déjà de changer la période de relève du courrier de 5 à 15 min.

J'avais le même souci avec la relève à 5 min et depuis que j'ai mis 15 min je n'ai plus jamais eu de problème ! Et cela depuis plus de trois ans déjà ! 

Bonne journée


----------



## kinon2 (12 Octobre 2010)

J'ai eu le même problème il y a quelques mois, j'ai essayé divers paramétrages (dont celui du temps de relevage du courrier) qui n'ont rien donné,  puis cela s'est solutionné je ne sais comment (je pense à la suite de mises à jour système).
Il y a quelques jours le problème est réapparu. 

La seule chose qui avait changé entre temps c'est un passage du logiciel Onyx (avec vidage de tous les caches).

Comme j'avais fait un clone de mon système avant cette opération j'ai pu le récupérer et free ne me demande plus mon mot de passe.
J'en déduis que ce type d'entretien a un effet sur la conservation de certaines données.
Pourtant le trousseau contenait toujours mes MDP free mais, curieusement, ce MDP disparaissait de temps en temps des préférences du compte mail.


----------

